# Aquadive BS100 Bronze (Revised please review)



## W. C. Bartlett

*We are currently working on the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze, here is a link to a video. Stay tuned, and as we have more info we will post it here.

*http://www.aquadive.com/making_of/brcase.wmv

*Limited Edition:* 100 pieces
*Release and shipping:* Basel 2012 (end of March 2012)
*Pre-order price:* $1290.00 USD excluding taxes and shipping
*Retail price:* $1690.00 USD

*To pre-order please **click here**

Pre-order terms:* $645.00 deposit, all orders are final and the deposit is non-refundable, but can be applied towards any purchase from Aquadive watches. The balance of $645.00 to be paid prior to shipping.

www.aquadive.com

*Technical specifications:

Case: *43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height, water-resistant to 1000m/3300ft
*Dial: *Dark brown dial with Super Luminova coated markers
*Case:* German made and CNC cut from a solid salt water resistant Bronze alloy block, engraved Bronze screw down case back, and no HRV
*Movement:* Swiss made ETA 2836 movement, hours, minutes, sweep second, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector, 28.800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz, 25 jewels
*Bezel:* Matching 42mm bronze alloy uni-directional rotating bezel, 120 clicks, laser-cut ratcheting spring, scratch-free ceramic insert, engraved with elapsed time markings and Super Luminova coated marker at 12
*Crystal:* 31mm Sapphire
*Strap/Bracelet:* Genuine and custom Brown ISOfrane 22mm strap w/ Aquadive DLC Brown signed RS buckle
*Warranty:* 2 years

*Versions that are available:*

_*~ Brown / Bronze*_ (compared to the current BS100 Stainless steel); which consists of Bronze case, bezel, and case back. Brown dial with DLC coated indices and four layers of C3 Super Luminova applied on the markers. Stainless steel hands all over, yellow minute hand and second hand with yellow tip. Matching brown ISOfrane dive strap with brown DLC coated buckle and brown DLC coated crown

_*~ Black / Bronze*_ (compared to the current BS100 Stainless steel); Bronze case, bezel, and case back. Black dial (same as SS BS 100). Stainless steel hands all over, no orange accents, no black second hand. Stainless steel crown

**** UPDATE ***

*The Bronze BS100 watches are currently being regulated and will ship next week. Customers who have not completed their order, have been sent an email to do so. Any customer that has not received the email, and has yet to complete their order, can contact Aquadive by email or phone to do so. Unfortunately, there is no specific order link due to the different configurations of this model. 
*








*​


----------



## nolidge

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

God if you guys decide to make a BS300 in bronze, I am going to be in trouble!


----------



## bobabreath

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I'm very interested in this. Will the dial design and handset be the same as in the current BS100? Any chance of posting some renderings so we have an idea of how it will look? Thanks.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

We sre in the process of preparing renderings and as soon as they are completed, they will be posted.



bobabreath said:


> I'm very interested in this. Will the dial design and handset be the same as in the current BS100? Any chance of posting some renderings so we have an idea of how it will look? Thanks.


----------



## jswing

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Looking forward to seeing more about this. I sold my bronze watch to fund my BS100, thought I was done with bronze, but this could change my mind. Not sure I understand the pricing, the retail is lower than the s/s version?


----------



## William

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

You guys are killin' me.............
May need a third.

Bill


----------



## nolidge

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

the price confuses me even more about the cost of bronze watches vs stainless steel



jswing said:


> Looking forward to seeing more about this. I sold my bronze watch to fund my BS100, thought I was done with bronze, but this could change my mind. Not sure I understand the pricing, the retail is lower than the s/s version?


----------



## Deepdive

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

its really does not make a sense, because all bronze watches I know are more expansive as steel version (maybe except magrette). Helson, incoming armida a1, etc.

I am not considering to take it, because BS300 is what I desire for (and will come finally tomorrow), but the price is really interesting and surprising! And brown isofrane... +1 !

Bill, do you plan to do also BS300 in bronze? I really dont think so and dont need it, just curious...

ps: I am pretty sure the next model will be BS200 SS


----------



## JohnM

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Great to see a bronze Aquadive on the way. I'm sure that the brown dial will look great but it would also be nice to offer a black dial version! Any chance of this?

John


----------



## surfers

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to the rendering.


----------



## solar g-shocker

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I like a lot! Brown isofrane? wow. I'm sure it will be a stunner.

Neil


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

There are noplans currently for a BS300 bronze.



Deepdive said:


> its really does not make a sense, because all bronze watches I know are more expansive as steel version (maybe except magrette). Helson, incoming armida a1, etc.
> 
> I am not considering to take it, because BS300 is what I desire for (and will come finally tomorrow), but the price is really interesting and surprising! And brown isofrane... +1 !
> 
> Bill, do you plan to do also BS300 in bronze? I really dont think so and dont need it, just curious...
> 
> ps: I am pretty sure the next model will be BS200 SS


----------



## Dookie

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Looking forward to the renderings, not usually a bronze person but this might change. Price is great!


----------



## ancs88

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Good move as bronze is in now!!! Would love to see some renderings on how the brown dial will look on the bronze case...

By the way, hope the crown is also in bronze!!!

I also heard that bronze might cause skin irritation in some cases and therefore some manufacturers uses titanium or SS case back to reduce the risk of skin irritation.

Really looking forward for this bronze piece!


----------



## MTJO

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

This sounds interesting!:think: When did you say the delivery date is?

Michael


----------



## William

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



MTJO said:


> This sounds interesting!:think: When did you say the delivery date is?
> 
> Michael


They are shooting for the end of March.

Bill


----------



## MTJO

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

End of March? I think I'll wait for pictures or rendering or something like that before I decide to use the pre-order link!

Michael


----------



## Martyd

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Is there any chance of offering a SS case back option? Some people can have a skin reaction to bronze.


----------



## William

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



MTJO said:


> End of March? I think I'll wait for pictures or rendering or something like that before I decide to use the pre-order link!
> 
> Michael


I agree. I have a stainless BS100 and love it but really need to see this one. It may be stunning but no more buying sight-unseen for me.
Also don't think they will offer many options as only 100 pieces and excellent pricing.

Bill


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Please this is my personal opinion and is not warranted by Aquadive, it has been asked if the SS caseback can be switched for the brass, it cannot hurt to ask at the time of purchase.



William said:


> I agree. I have a stainless BS100 and love it but really need to see this one. It may be stunning but no more buying sight-unseen for me.
> Also don't think they will offer many options as only 100 pieces and excellent pricing.
> 
> Bill


----------



## William

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Please this is my personal opinion and is not warranted by Aquadive, it has been asked if the SS caseback can be switched for the brass, it cannot hurt to ask at the time of purchase.


Good point!
Just figured the case and caseback would be made as one operation with casebacks being numbered 1-100. I guess it is just an engraving process though. As you pointed out, it can't hurt to ask........


----------



## skingwatch

Received my SS100 last week and absolutely love it. So much so, I just pre-ordered the bronze version as well. Everything is better in pairs...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I know you are going to love it. Wish I could order as well, short of cash. I will live vicariously through yours.



skingwatch said:


> Received my SS100 last week and absolutely love it. So much so, I just pre-ordered the bronze version as well. Everything is better in pairs...


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I just pre ordered mine as well. Super duper happy. I wanted a bronze and then I see this. Payment sent... Can't wait to see a rendering!!!

Ariel -


----------



## squeeze

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Kick ass if this was BS300. I feel bronze looks better in big watches.


----------



## bobabreath

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Please this is my personal opinion and is not warranted by Aquadive, it has been asked if the SS caseback can be switched for the brass, it cannot hurt to ask at the time of purchase.


This is just a suggestion, but would it be possible for Aquadive to include a separate serial numbered stainless steel caseback with each watch? I prefer to have the bronze caseback because it looks better, but if if I get a skin rash from the bronze, I would like to be able to switch out the caseback. At least I think a SS caseback should be available as a separate option for purchase.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

How far off are we from renderings? I would imagine with a completion date of late march, which is right around the corner, we should have renderings soon. I've already put in my $$$ regardless as I know the watch will be great. Still, I'm not much into surprises.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

No modifications can be made.



bobabreath said:


> This is just a suggestion, but would it be possible for Aquadive to include a separate serial numbered stainless steel caseback with each watch? I prefer to have the bronze caseback because it looks better, but if if I get a skin rash from the bronze, I would like to be able to switch out the caseback. At least I think a SS caseback should be available as a separate option for purchase.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Sorry if this has been covered already or elsewhere, but do we know whether the case back of the watch will be bronze or stainless? Skin rash concerns and hoping for stainless!

John


----------



## Aquadive mod2

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



bobabreath said:


> This is just a suggestion, but would it be possible for Aquadive to include a separate serial numbered stainless steel caseback with each watch? I prefer to have the bronze caseback because it looks better, but if if I get a skin rash from the bronze, I would like to be able to switch out the caseback. At least I think a SS caseback should be available as a separate option for purchase.


Hi Bobabreath, although this sounds tempting, it is impossible. A taboo in the watch business

Thank you
Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I'm thrilled over this pc of news !!! I need to add an Aquadive into my stable n it's has a bronze option now !!!


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Mods: Great Revision and thank you. One question, being that the date is of ship is so close, when can we expect to see a picture of the prototype? Thank you for your response in advance.


----------



## bobabreath

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

This new bronze Aquadive is a work in progress, so the frequent updates is much appreciated!

However, there is no mention of the bezel color on each model. Do we have the option of choosing between white or yellow numbers on the bezel?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

There several versions offered. In both versions it states that the bezel is bronze.



bobabreath said:


> This new bronze Aquadive is a work in progress, so the frequent updates is much appreciated!
> 
> However, there is no mention of the bezel color on each model. Do we have the option of choosing between white or yellow numbers on the bezel?


----------



## bobabreath

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I would like to clarify my question--Will we have the choice of

YELLOW CERAMIC INSERT or WHITE CERAMIC INSERT?







OR


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

No decision on the color of the bezel insert has been made. We need to assemble prototypes and see what color combinations work best before a final decision is made. So bear with us and have patience.



bobabreath said:


> I would like to clarify my question--Will we have the choice of
> 
> YELLOW CERAMIC INSERT or WHITE CERAMIC INSERT?
> 
> View attachment 613097
> OR
> View attachment 613098


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

@ W.C Bartlett... I am one of those that have already paid my deposit and am all in for waiting (I.e. having patience). With that being said, many of us, including myself have trouble understanding how this watch will look based on our pure imaginations and or reflections on the current 100 out now.

Also, I would believe that with a ship date of March 2012, a drawing/ rendering of some kind would have been made of all options. Mind you it's nearly February 2012... This would only make business sense IMO.

Placing an option on a forum, open to the public, that has people place an order on supposition alone, is scary for most and invokes questions, many-many questions. Again, patience is not necessarily what's lacking, it's the want to fill the mental voids of "what is to be".

A drawing, something will go a long way, reviving the patience of all. Just my two cents.


----------



## Johnny P

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

This is one of the best deal out there for a bronze watch if you're ok with the size, to small for my 10 inch wrist. My recommendation is jump on the band wagon soon.:-d JMO!:-!;-)

I have a feeling that 100 pieces isn't enough.:-d:-d


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



Johnny P said:


> This is one of the best deal out there for a bronze watch if you're ok with the size, to small for my 10 inch wrist. My recommendation is jump on the band wagon soon.:-d JMO!:-!;-)
> 
> I have a feeling that 100 pieces isn't enough.:-d:-d


Price is great. MOST people just don't want to marry a woman with ought knowing what she looks like first. I for one did (bought this sight unseen) because I like the way her sisters look (bathyscaphe 100 and 300).


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Could not agree more.



Johnny P said:


> This is one of the best deal out there for a bronze watch if you're ok with the size, to small for my 10 inch wrist. My recommendation is jump on the band wagon soon.:-d JMO!:-!;-)
> 
> I have a feeling that 100 pieces isn't enough.:-d:-d


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I think we ALL couldn't agree more. Point missed it seems...


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



arutlosjr11 said:


> I think we ALL couldn't agree more. Point missed it seems...


I think there's one thing you have to be aware of in this hobby in regards to prototypes and pre-orders, you gotta be patient and trusting. You really can't rush the hands of time. I have friends that are on board for this project too, and they paid their money and will wait until they see pics, or even wait until the watch ships as they trust the brand's judgement and like what they have produced so far. ;-)


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Could not hav said it better myself PPP.



PloProf Pimp said:


> I think there's one thing you have to be aware of in this hobby in regards to prototypes and pre-orders, you gotta be patient and trusting. You really can't rush the hands of time. I have friends that are on board for this project too, and they paid their money and will wait until they see pics, or even wait until the watch ships as they trust the brand's judgement and like what they have produced so far. ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Could not hav said it better myself PPP.


Everybody agrees guys... We are all just excited!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Come back tomorrow....that is all I will say.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Everybody agrees guys... We are all just excited!!!


----------



## Dan01

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Most excellentb-) I am in either way really because I have no willpower at all.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Thank you W.C, mods and staff for bearing with all of us. As stated, I trust soooo much in your product (I put down my hard earned cash). I'm so very excited to say I own an AQUADIVE... To me, this is a grail as it is for many. Look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Ruh-Roh Shaggy! Sounds like something is coming to quench the appetite of rabid Aquadive Aficonados!!


----------



## putnam dan

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Bobabreath, although this sounds tempting, it is impossible. A taboo in the watch business
> 
> Thank you
> Aquadive forum moderator


Certainly not impossible. I have several watches with multiple backs, the serial number is on the case. Additionally if the number is on the back, an un-numbered back could be supplied.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> No decision on the color of the bezel insert has been made. We need to assemble prototypes and see what color combinations work best before a final decision is made. So bear with us and have patience.


With the above quote in mind, would this indicate an ACTUAL prototype has been made. I would assume since the "Final" rendering of the brown dialed version has been posted. The quote states that the color of the bezel will not be decided upon until they are fitted on actual prototypes to see what looks best.

In the rendering post, we are told that is the final version and no changes will be made. I think this is a valid question as it lends itself to a little confusion.

Thanks!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

In our revised presentation, we provided two version of the Aquadive BS100 bronze, the brown and black. The brown rendering was provided this week and the black will be provided next week. It is safe to say that the color of the brown version bezel will be as rendered. Lets wait until the black rendering is provided until we comment on that.



arutlosjr11 said:


> With the above quote in mind, would this indicate an ACTUAL prototype has been made. I would assume since the "Final" rendering of the brown dialed version has been posted. The quote states that the color of the bezel will not be decided upon until they are fitted on actual prototypes to see what looks best.
> 
> In the rendering post, we are told that is the final version and no changes will be made. I think this is a valid question as it lends itself to a little confusion.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I guess my question was...is there a final brown prototype already complete (since the color HAS been decided on)? I look forward to the black rendering and a finished prototype of both.

Thanks, Ariel -


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

If any prototype were complete, we would have posted it.



arutlosjr11 said:


> I guess my question was...is there a final brown prototype already complete (since the color HAS been decided on)? I look forward to the black rendering and a finished prototype of both.
> 
> Thanks, Ariel -


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

So then why not wait until a final prototype has been fitted with multiple bezel options? This is what you had initially indicated would be done?

I saw that as a great idea of yours, as it would give the best possible outcome (being a a real watch). Regardless, I'm on board. Full speed ahead!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

My ideas do not count, it is what Aquadive thinks and decides and I think that two alternatives, brown/bronze and black/brone are excellent ones and the color schemes for each are perfect. Wait until you see real time pics of the BS100 bronze, you will be the first to say, you know Bill you were right. You have got to understand that the people at Aquadive are not just the manufactures of fine German and Swiss dive watches, they are also watch collectors like you and me and as such, look for the best to go into there product. One of high school teachers once said the secret to succeed in my class is patience and you know what, I came fist in his class when I graduated. So lets be patient.



arutlosjr11 said:


> So then why not wait until a final prototype has been fitted with multiple bezel options? This is what you had initially indicated would be done?
> 
> I saw that as a great idea of yours, as it would give the best possible outcome (being a a real watch). Regardless, I'm on board. Full speed ahead!!!


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I'm sure I will be blown away, Bill. My question was based on your comment "that a final bezel will not be chosen until all options are placed on prototypes".

Then I asked if a prototype had been made, and you replied "if it had, they would have been posted", indicating it had not.

So my question was then "why had a Final Decision been made on bezel/ options, since they had never been placed on a real prototype"? - refer to above.

Please understand that questions don't necessarily mean a person is impatient. I'm just wanting information on a product and I pose valid questions IMO. As stated previously, I am on board already. Money sent. In fact, if you notice, I've taken the liberty to promote, what I believe is a wonderful soon to be watch, on this and other forums.

Just a curious customer that's all...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Curious? This my friend is an obsession for you. A prototype has not been completed but will soon be completed. The information that is available is based on the brown/bronze rendering. Next week the black/bronze will be posted. I have no time frame on when pics of the prototype will be posted. In a nutshell, I do not have the information you desire. As for the bezel options, the ones that have been posted is what I know, could this change, I really do not know.



arutlosjr11 said:


> I'm sure I will be blown away, Bill. My question was based on your comment "that a final bezel will not be chosen until all options are placed on prototypes".
> 
> Then I asked if a prototype had been made, and you replied "if it had, they would have been posted", indicating it had not.
> 
> So my question was then "why had a Final Decision been made on bezel/ options, since they had never been placed on a real prototype"? - refer to above.
> 
> Please understand that questions don't necessarily mean a person is impatient. I'm just wanting information on a product and I pose valid questions IMO. As stated previously, I am on board already. Money sent. In fact, if you notice, I've taken the liberty to promote, what I believe is a wonderful soon to be watch, on this and other forums.
> 
> Just a curious customer that's all...


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



arutlosjr11 said:


> I'm sure I will be blown away, Bill. My question was based on your comment "that a final bezel will not be chosen until all options are placed on prototypes".
> 
> Then I asked if a prototype had been made, and you replied "if it had, they would have been posted", indicating it had not.
> 
> So my question was then "why had a Final Decision been made on bezel/ options, since they had never been placed on a real prototype"? - refer to above.
> 
> Please understand that questions don't necessarily mean a person is impatient. I'm just wanting information on a product and I pose valid questions IMO. As stated previously, I am on board already. Money sent. In fact, if you notice, I've taken the liberty to promote, what I believe is a wonderful soon to be watch, on this and other forums.
> 
> Just a curious customer that's all...


Bill is a WUS MOD, not an employee of Aquadive. So giving him the third degree probably isn't going to quench your thirst. Think when they have the prototype pics, they will post them here first, and asap at that. Why not try sending an email to Aquadive? Though it looks as though they have already stated here that no more questions would be answered until further notice. I'm on board for this one and so are a bunch of my friends, when they do post the pics we'll have a better idea of how it will look. Although the nice CAD drawing they have posted already, is indicative of how we felt the watch would look in general. :-!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

putnam dan said:


> Certainly not impossible. I have several watches with multiple backs, the serial number is on the case. Additionally if the number is on the back, an un-numbered back could be supplied.


I saw your post regarding your Ennebi Bronzo on the Dive Watch Forum and its a gorgeous watch!! Have you already pre-ordered or purchased the Aquadive bronze? It seems anytime there is a post regarding Aquadive, especially on the Dive Watch Forum, you have something negative or instigating in nature to say about it, and I was wondering why that is? Not every brand sells multiple or separate case backs with their watches, in fact, many don't at all. And I'm sure they all have valid reasons for doing so. Me personally, I don't remove case backs from my watches. And I have had many friends in the hobby that have bought problematic watches from WIS', and that was due to those WIS' being amateur watchmakers/modders and them removing the case back and fooling with the movement, and/or damaging the o-rings in the case, or not screwing the case back down tight enough and causing moisture/water to enter the case. I've yet to see an Aquadive model with the serial number on the case either. It would be nice to see you say something positive about an Aquadive, and not rain on owner's parades.


----------



## putnam dan

PloProf Pimp said:


> I saw your post regarding your Ennebi Bronzo on the Dive Watch Forum and its a gorgeous watch!! Have you already pre-ordered or purchased the Aquadive bronze? It seems anytime there is a post regarding Aquadive, especially on the Dive Watch Forum, you have something negative or instigating in nature to say about it, and I was wondering why that is? Not every brand sells multiple or separate case backs with their watches, in fact, many don't at all. And I'm sure they all have valid reasons for doing so. Me personally, I don't remove case backs from my watches. And I have had many friends in the hobby that have bought problematic watches from WIS', and that was due to those WIS' being amateur watchmakers/modders and them removing the case back and fooling with the movement, and/or damaging the o-rings in the case, or not screwing the case back down tight enough and causing moisture/water to enter the case. I've yet to see an Aquadive model with the serial number on the case either. It would be nice to see you say something positive about an Aquadive, and not rain on owner's parades.


No not every one does, though my comment was only to the statement that it is impossible. No offense was meant.

As far as opening the case back goes, if you know what you are doing its perfectly safe, and certainly safe for someone to swap out a case back.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

putnam dan said:


> No not every one does, though my comment was only to the statement that it is impossible. No offense was meant.
> 
> As far as opening the case back goes, if you know what you are doing its perfectly safe, and certainly safe for someone to swap out a case back.


Hi Putnam dan, I met with the Aquadive team today in Munich at a local watch trade show for vintage watches, many vintage aquadive pieces were presented. Sorry took no picture (I could kick myself).

I was able to discuss several questions posted on the forum, please let me pass on what I learned today;

There is a difference between "taboo" and "impossible". If necessary, Aquadive can CNC, polish, brush and engrave casebacks within 3 days, so it is definitely possible. But it is a taboo in the Swiss Watchmaking dictionary to make more than 1 caseback for a specific watch due to a various reasons

1. opening a case back by a non-authorized person to swap will void the warranty
2. the only method to identify a watch, its service history and warranty work is the unique caseback. The old school Swiss watchmakers refer to the watch case back as its number plate, I heard this term a few times, but was educated why today.
3. You will not know what you are doing when you close a case back ONLY if you know the torque used and the angle to tighten the caseback it after applying the specific torque. If you want to know the reason why Aquadive uses a specific torque to close the case, this is a topic for a new thread

Finally, lets respect the decision of the manufacturer that they don't want to supply an additional caseback. They have their legitimate reasons for this decision, they have offered the choice of 2 casebacks, and this is their way of serving their customers.

kind regards
AD MOD2


----------



## Deepdive

It makes sense and I thought all that before you wrote that.

What to say... I am happy I decided to get AD (bs300), because such a pro team behind and within the company!

ps: I like to know more about caseback screwing, torque, seals, angles etc, but probably there is more important things to solve the company now. But I am not alone who is interesting in the manufacturing/tunning process, so any regarding topic is welcomed!



Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Putnam dan, I met with the Aquadive team today in Munich at a local watch trade show for vintage watches, many vintage aquadive pieces were presented. Sorry took no picture (I could kick myself).
> 
> I was able to discuss several questions posted on the forum, please let me pass on what I learned today;
> 
> There is a difference between "taboo" and "impossible". If necessary, Aquadive can CNC, polish, brush and engrave casebacks within 3 days, so it is definitely possible. But it is a taboo in the Swiss Watchmaking dictionary to make more than 1 caseback for a specific watch due to a various reasons
> 
> 1. opening a case back by a non-authorized person to swap will void the warranty
> 2. the only method to identify a watch, its service history and warranty work is the unique caseback. The old school Swiss watchmakers refer to the watch case back as its number plate, I heard this term a few times, but was educated why today.
> 3. You will not know what you are doing when you close a case back ONLY if you know the torque used and the angle to tighten the caseback it after applying the specific torque. If you want to know the reason why Aquadive uses a specific torque to close the case, this is a topic for a new thread
> 
> Finally, lets respect the decision of the manufacturer that they don't want to supply an additional caseback. They have their legitimate reasons for this decision, they have offered the choice of 2 casebacks, and this is their way of serving their customers.
> 
> kind regards
> AD MOD2


----------



## bobabreath

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Does anyone know what type of bronze is being used for this production? Will it be CuSn8, UNI 5275, or some other bronze blend?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I had decided n I'm on board the Aquadive Coco bronzo !


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Why I ordered the model with bronze case back, and will also leave the case back sticker on it too. This is strap that solves issue. Ordering with bronze buckle as well.

Paneristi Vendors Market and Review Forum: ROLKO from Moscow * Creative straps * AMMO 1940 * Baseball gloves *


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Dan01

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

I just picked up one of his straps from a member here for my Benarus - it is a bund (i took that part off since the Benarus has a Ti case back). It is one of the nicest straps I have owned (double hole and super cool double tongue buckle). I can send pics if someone wants.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



bobabreath said:


> Does anyone know what type of bronze is being used for this production? Will it be CuSn8, UNI 5275, or some other bronze blend?


Hi bobabreath, it is a similar CuSn8 alloy with 5 additional element traces to make it corrosion, acid and salt water resistant, so it does not corrode into the material ,when frequently used in salt water, it will only get the dark bronze patina on the surface. Please excuse me, if I cannot disclose the the chemical Formula.

AD mod 2


----------



## Beano

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



Dan01 said:


> I just picked up one of his straps from a member here for my Benarus - it is a bund (i took that part off since the Benarus has a Ti case back). It is one of the nicest straps I have owned (double hole and super cool double tongue buckle). I can send pics if someone wants.


So leaping ahead (as I haven't pulled the trigger yet on the Bronze/Brown :-s)... The brown Isofrane should be very comfortable, but what other strap options might there be?

I've seen pics of the SS on various Nato's, brown leather I'm sure will be very popular. What about mesh? Is there a bronze mesh option out there (ignoring Johnny P's photoshop example ;-))??? I have spotted a bronze Panerai on an SS mesh. (thanks @sharkfinDave).

Thoughts?

Beano


----------



## GBOGH

Wow. Looks great!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Agree and thanks...



GBOGH said:


> Wow. Looks great!


----------



## arutlosjr11

*I would imagine not, but is Aquadive experiencing/ going to experience any issues with the BRONZE purchased for these watches (BS100 Bronze)? Numerous brands have now said that much of the bronze they had received was not CuSn8 as they had intended on purchasing but instead a more yellow-e looking metal.

Sadly, these reputable companies were duped it seems and I hope all goes well for them as they try to make it right. *


----------



## Beano

arutlosjr11 said:


> *I would imagine not, but is Aquadive experiencing/ going to experience any issues with the BRONZE purchased for these watches (BS100 Bronze)? Numerous brands have now said that much of the bronze they had received was not CuSn8 as they had intended on purchasing but instead a more yellow-e looking metal.
> 
> Sadly, these reputable companies were duped it seems and I hope all goes well for them as they try to make it right. *


+1 to the way the other companies are seeking to resolve this. It does remind me that a real photo of the finished BS100 Bronze article would be confirmation to those who have already pulled the trigger and those of us (me included!) that are pulling together the pennies but are yet to do so. Any chance of the Mods being able to facilitate this????

Regards

Beano


----------



## arutlosjr11

I received this message from Aquadive. Quick and detailed response. 

"Mr. Ariel,

we use a real Bronze alloy from a certified German origin, 100% manufactured (milled, machined, drilled, brushed and polished) in Germany. The alloy used is similar to but more sophisticated than basic "CuSn8" it contains 5 additional elements to help protect it against total corrosion caused by salt water. The case surface will form a Patina that becomes protective to the alloy and will prevent further decay. Sorry the chemical formula used is a trade secret and cannot be disclosed.

We manufacture in Germany with over 95% German and Swiss parts., our supply chain, manufacturing process, warranty terms etc.. comply with very strict EU-laws."

Thank you
best regards
AQUADIVE watches


----------



## Cowbiker

I'm in. Brown/Bronze, looking forward to it.


----------



## jricher82

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

This is making my bronze diver purchase decision harder!! Can't wait to see what the finished product looks like!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Pictures were posted this of the real thing. The thread should be a few threads should a few threads close by.



jricher82 said:


> This is making my bronze diver purchase decision harder!! Can't wait to see what the finished product looks like!


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Will these include dive extensions for the isofrane? Given the buckle treatment and unique brown coloring, would be cool to at least have the option to purchase a brown dive extension w/ matching buckle.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## stepper78

Hi,
about to do the pre order, but it didnt ask me what dial I wanted.

Is it normal?

Thanks.



W. C. Bartlett said:


> *We are currently working on the AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze, here is a link to a video. Stay tuned, and as we have more info we will post it here.
> 
> *http://www.aquadive.com/making_of/brcase.wmv
> 
> *Limited Edition:* 100 pieces
> *Release and shipping:* Basel 2012 (end of March 2012)
> *Pre-order price:* $1290.00 USD excluding taxes and shipping
> *Retail price:* $1690.00 USD
> 
> *To pre-order please **click here**
> 
> Pre-order terms:* $645.00 deposit, all orders are final and the deposit is non-refundable, but can be applied towards any purchase from Aquadive watches. The balance of $645.00 to be paid prior to shipping.
> 
> www.aquadive.com
> 
> *Technical specifications:
> 
> Case: *42 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height, water-resistant to 1000m/3300ft
> *Dial: *Dark brown dial with Super Luminova coated markers
> *Case:* German made and CNC cut from a solid salt water resistant Bronze alloy block, engraved Bronze screw down case back, and no HRV
> *Movement:* Swiss made ETA 2836 movement, hours, minutes, sweep second, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector, 28.800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz, 25 jewels
> *Bezel:* Matching 42mm bronze alloy uni-directional rotating bezel, 120 clicks, laser-cut ratcheting spring, scratch-free ceramic insert, engraved with elapsed time markings and Super Luminova coated marker at 12
> *Crystal:* 31mm Sapphire
> *Strap/Bracelet:* Genuine and custom Brown ISOfrane 22mm strap w/ Aquadive DLC Brown signed RS buckle
> *Warranty:* 2 years
> 
> *Versions that are available:*
> 
> _*~ Brown / Bronze*_ (compared to the current BS100 Stainless steel); which consists of Bronze case, bezel, and case back. Brown dial with DLC coated indices and four layers of C3 Super Luminova applied on the markers. Stainless steel hands all over, yellow minute hand and second hand with yellow tip. Matching brown ISOfrane dive strap with brown DLC coated buckle and brown DLC coated crown
> 
> _*~ Black / Bronze*_ (compared to the current BS100 Stainless steel); Bronze case, bezel, and case back. Black dial (same as SS BS 100). Stainless steel hands all over, no orange accents, no black second hand. Stainless steel crown
> 
> *Orders will start to be delivered in March, 2012 for watches with bronze case backs. For those who want a stainless steel case back, delivery will be April, 2012.
> 
> **
> View attachment 615945
> 
> 
> *


----------



## arutlosjr11

Send Aquadive an email with your order number and your choice of dial and case back.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

We have the first five Bronze/Brown pieces (Bronze case back only) ready to ship. For customers who pre-ordered, please use the link below to complete your order.

AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze special edition (brown dial) pre-order balance - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## Beano

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*

Thanks Bill.

Completed my order....

Regards

Beano


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I have the SS BS 100 and cannot wait to get the bronze. Do not forget to post pics.



skingwatch said:


> Received my SS100 last week and absolutely love it. So much so, I just pre-ordered the bronze version as well. Everything is better in pairs...


----------



## trailhead

can you still order these?


----------



## arutlosjr11

trailhead said:


> can you still order these?


Trailhead:

Since this is a sales related question regarding Aquadive watches; please contact an Aquadive CSR directly by using the following methods only.

Via email, *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

Via Live Chat (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST), *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

Via phone: 1 (888) 397-9363 (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST) http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

The reason being, this Aquadive forum is solely for the enjoyment of our fans and Aquadive owners, and it provides a place for them to congregate and discuss their watches and share photos. The forum is run by WUS moderators who cannot handle CS issues, as they are not employees of Aquadive. And the forum does not serve as a means to help with CS issues or questions. Also, Aquadive's CSR's do not check the forum, and every case needs to be tracked via an Aquadive CSR through the Aquadive website.

As always, thank you for your continued support and enthusiasm!​


----------



## Antom

Just curious, why Aquadive do not list bronze version in the Collection or News on its website?

Feel it was mistake to produce bronze BS100?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Antom said:


> Just curious, why Aquadive do not list bronze version in the Collection or News on its website?
> 
> Feel it was mistake to produce bronze BS100?


Why would it be a mistake? Its been regarded as one of the best bronze watches on the market so far. After a quick search, I see they have it on their Facebook page, and Webstore, as well as all over this forum.
Watches - AQUADIVE Store
https://www.facebook.com/aquadive.watches


----------



## GBOGH

Antom said:


> Just curious, why Aquadive do not list bronze version in the Collection or News on its website?
> 
> Feel it was mistake to produce bronze BS100?


----------



## arutlosjr11

Antom said:


> Just curious, why Aquadive do not list bronze version in the Collection or News on its website?
> 
> *Feel it was mistake to produce bronze BS100*?


Quite the opposite, as it has been and continues to be a huge success within the watch industry. As Mr. Pimp stated, do some searching and you will have no problem finding it and its member following.


----------



## arutlosjr11

GBOGH said:


>


I knew I smelled something!


----------



## Antom

GBOGH said:


>


i'm not that one )))

i've preodered one in June and really like to see Bronze on the Collection page of AD site.


----------



## ManMachine

Same here, I never found out that AD actually is selling the bronze until WUS members post. 

From the regular website, one could never find the link to the web store - believe me I looked around and was frustrated. oh well.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

For your reference, here is the link to the entire collection.

AQUADIVE WATCHES



ManMachine said:


> Same here, I never found out that AD actually is selling the bronze until WUS members post.
> 
> From the regular website, one could never find the link to the web store - believe me I looked around and was frustrated. oh well.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Bronze is in this webstore,
AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze brown edition - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## ManMachine

W. C. Bartlett said:


> For your reference, here is the link to the entire collection.
> 
> AQUADIVE WATCHES


Which didn't show the bronze. Unless something is wrong with my browser.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Sorry I gave you the wrong link. Information on the bronze is located in the very first thread, in the event you want to purchase the BS 100 bronze, a few lines down from the top you will see To Pre-Order Please Click Here.



ManMachine said:


> Which didn't show the bronze. Unless something is wrong with my browser.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

ManMachine said:


> Which didn't show the bronze. Unless something is wrong with my browser.


I posted it above, here it is again, :-!

AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze brown edition - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## arutlosjr11

**** UPDATE *** Second Batch Orders will start to be delivered beginning the third week of Septeber 2012. *


----------



## kilikay

Which link do I go to to order one? And if I order it now, will it be in the 2nd batch that starts delivering in a few weeks?


----------



## amckiwi

Ariel thank you for the update
Stu


----------



## arutlosjr11

kilikay said:


> Which link do I go to to order one? And if I order it now, will it be in the 2nd batch that starts delivering in a few weeks?


Please contact AD directly so they may answer your questions.


----------



## amckiwi

kilikay said:


> Which link do I go to to order one? And if I order it now, will it be in the 2nd batch that starts delivering in a few weeks?


I got on board through the chat function on the website.
They were not online at the time but I left a message asking if I could still get the deal.
They responded yes and I paid my money
This was several months ago now so things may have changed
Worth a shot though
Stu


----------



## Cosmograph

arutlosjr11 said:


> Please contact AD directly so they may answer your questions.


It's sold out.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Aquadive BS100 Bronze*



Mildred4770 said:


> Looking forward to seeing more about this. I sold my bronze watch to fund my BS100, thought I was done with bronze, but this could change my mind. Not sure I understand the pricing, the retail is lower than the s/s version?


Please contact AD directly through email or live chat. They will be able to answer all of your questions regarding pricing and availability. BTW, renderings + real life pictures have been available for some time now. GL


----------



## Antom

arutlosjr11 said:


> **** UPDATE *** Second Batch Orders will start to be delivered beginning the third week of Septeber 2012. *


and... does anybody got tracking number or any other notice from AD?


----------



## amckiwi

Antom said:


> and... does anybody got tracking number or any other notice from AD?


Nothing here but the communication on this has been poor.

Hs the revised shipping date been confirmed?

I imagine mine will just turn up one day.

Stu


----------



## Antom

amckiwi said:


> Nothing here but the communication on this has been poor.


perhaps it's time soon to merge this thread with Olivier watch waiting thread :-d:-d
through they have much better communication with Roland ((

BTW, Olivier ready to make a refund for those who are tired ... Is AD also ready to do this?:roll:
There was a clear estimation for August 31 during the purchase process. And in the end we have no product neither communication (

I'm curious as the last note i got from AD was one month ago promising "we will keep you updated" and - nothing.

To Mods: please do not redirect me to the AD site or live chat! This is an official AD forum and i expect customer support right here (as my e-mailbox empty since September 1).


----------



## arutlosjr11

**** UPDATE ***

*The Bronze BS100 watches are currently being regulated and will ship next week. Customers who have not completed their order, have been sent an email to do so. Any customer that has not received the email, and has yet to complete their order, can contact Aquadive by email or phone to do so. Unfortunately, there is no specific order link due to the different configurations of this model. 
​


----------



## amckiwi

Thank you for the update 
Stu


arutlosjr11 said:


> **** UPDATE ***
> 
> *The Bronze BS100 watches are currently being regulated and will ship next week. Customers who have not completed their order, have been sent an email to do so. Any customer that has not received the email, and has yet to complete their order, can contact Aquadive by email or phone to do so. Unfortunately, there is no specific order link due to the different configurations of this model.
> ​


----------



## clarencek

Great news! I'm so excited to get mine.


----------



## amckiwi

Your AQUADIVE Store Order Has Been Updated (#XXX)‏Hi Stu
An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.
The status of order #XXX is now Shipped
*
Estimated deliver 03/10/12

Yipee
Stu*


----------



## amckiwi

Its here and a day earlier than quoted
I like it and my watch expert buddy is very impressed
I will wear it to work tomorrow
It is quite a bit dressier looking than the BS 300
I am number 97 of 100 so i only just got in on the order.
It will be a very rare watch here in Australia.
My BS 300 bracelet shiped in the box as well it is massive and heavy but looks awesome.
Cheers
Stu


----------

